
Hyperloop firm shows off the magnetic tech that will help it move at 760 mph - aedron
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/05/09/hyperloop-firm-shows-off-the-magnetic-tech-that-will-help-it-move-at-760-mph.html
======
burfog
Go faster by increasing the speed of sound in the tunnel.

1\. Pick something with a lower average molecular mass than air. Hydrogen is
best. Helium is good. Methane and Neon are OK.

2\. Increase the temperature.

